# What's working?



## tmilanese (Apr 28, 2013)

Heading down there in 2 wks. I have a $100 to spend on jigs,plastics, spoons, lures, etc. What shoul I by for shorter distance surf fishing for trout, mackerel, whiting, reds, etc. Need a shopping list.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Gotcha. Mirrolures. 4 inch jigs with 1/2 oz heads


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

$100 is a lot for inshore. Can get a good amount with that.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken, there aren't many trout in the surf around pensacola. If you want to exclusively target reds and trout, find a spot in the bay or sound and throw mirrolures or soft plastics. Gotcha lures for spanish mackerel, lady fish, bluefish, and even some red will eat them. I've never fished for whiting, but I think most use shrimp. If you have the opportunity to throw live bait in the surf, get live sandfleas.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

tmilanese said:


> Heading down there in 2 wks. I have a $100 to spend on jigs,plastics, spoons, lures, etc. What shoul I by for shorter distance surf fishing for trout, mackerel, whiting, reds, etc. Need a shopping list.


jigs
plastics 
spoons 
lures
Shrimp
Sand Fleas
Beer
Beer
Beer
Beer


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Add a spoon and a little bit of wire for those spanish.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

The mirrolures are proud of their stuff! At $7-9 a piece, don't throw them near any rocks or anything else they could hang on.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Gold spoon on grass in the sound caught me my first redfish, then my second and third the other day.My spoon of choice is the Little Cleo but I have been told gold anything is good for reds and trout.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

I wonder why gold over silver?


----------



## tmilanese (Apr 28, 2013)

Anyone use UNFAIR LURES in the surf? Which ones?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Be killing the specs on New Penny Fleck Gotcha. Again not just New Penny but New Penny Fleck. Seems to be a different bite with the Fleck.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

In the bay.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

tmilanese said:


> Anyone use UNFAIR LURES in the surf? Which ones?


Those things look BADASS. I wanna give them a try out at Sykes on some bulls.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

for the beach sandflea rake,small decent swivels,#2 owner mutu light hooks,bank or pyramid leads 2 to 5 oz depending on your rods,few pompano jigs,gotchas,spoons and 20 to 30 lb florocarbon for leaders. if money is an issue u can buy shrimp and use mono for leaders but if u can get a rake and dont get the cheapest a big dipnet will work better than a cheap rake a good one costs close to 50


----------

